# Best Cantering Photo



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's mine...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I did buy this picture, it just hasn't arrived yet, so pardon the "proof"


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lovely canters!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

this is my boy stitch the first winter i broke him


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you really have to have a saddle or can it just be a ridden photo? I don't have any good ones with a saddle but I have a good bareback one. If it's not okay, just disregard it.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Best Canter: taken by me:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wait... best photo OF you, or taken BY you? I'm confused lol I don't have any photos taken _by_ me of my horse cantering under saddle, but I do have photos that I have taken of him cantering free, I do have photos that I have taken of others cantering under saddle, and I do have photos others have taken of me cantering.. does that make sense? 
Is this more of a photography contest, or an equitation contest? 
Blame my confusion on percoset lol.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wait... best photo OF you, or taken BY you? I'm confused lol


It says 'or your photography' So I'd assume either?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wait... best photo OF you, or taken BY you? I'm confused lol


Either one : ]


"1) It has to be either your horse or the horse you are leasing/riding
2) or your photography"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha thanks  just want to make sure I make my one photo count! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wait... best photo OF you, or taken BY you? I'm confused lol I don't have any photos taken _by_ me of my horse cantering under saddle, but I do have photos that I have taken of him cantering free, I do have photos that I have taken of others cantering under saddle, and I do have photos others have taken of me cantering.. does that make sense?
> Is this more of a photography contest, or an equitation contest?
> Blame my confusion on percoset lol.


It can either be of you, or if it is of someone else, you have to be the owner of the photo. It has to be under saddle


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

here's mine!! again!!! lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Me and Dozer cantering. Cruddy pic I know but its all rainy out so I can't take a better one..


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

man! I have a great one! But its not on this computer. I cant get it till tues.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Felix and I in or first show together. He is not my horse, but I rode him nearly everyday this summer so he felt like my horse. 









Jubilee


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My sister on our racing pony, Buttercup before a barrel race..I love the shade in this pic:


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Me on Nasty Attitude (RIP) team penning:


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Taken by me. [=


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I so want to go work a cow horse with a buffalo. That would be so fun. Here's a picture of me on my TB mare Roxy.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=782806101#/photo.php?pid=824301&id=782806101


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> Okay, I so want to go work a cow horse with a buffalo. That would be so fun. Here's a picture of me on my TB mare Roxy.
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=782806101#/photo.php?pid=824301&id=782806101


 Chasing Buffalo is awesome way betterthan cows


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Tasia, that buffalo chasing pic is so cool! Buffalo look so weird but cute at the same time hehe.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

My sister and her crazy gelding. I wish I didn't cut his tail off!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Zucchini and I!  I always use this picture for everything..lol its the only quality picture I have of myself


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

PS: as posted in the other thread, my photos are for sharing only and are not to be considered as part of the contest.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

my first horse Shady and I, RIP Shady


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Haha, let's ignore my facial expression. XD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my picture!








I know my position sucks, but I have been working on it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Get your last photos in everyone! Contest ends in a couple of hours! 

The results will be place from 8th thru to 1st place first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My fourteen year old friend Tyler riding my three year old gelding Dakota. This was the first time he'd ever cantered and the third time he's ever ridden a horse. Photo taken by me.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Savannah my 12 y/o Icelandic mare throwing a fit while lunging _


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

This was actually the western class from hell. My normally unflappable horse suddenly came unglued at the sight of a judges tent. This was the start of a bolt.


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my students in Ontario Canada. I love going up there to work with her and her students.










Forget the hands, I like the horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Closed!*

Contest Closed! thank you for all the entries that were posted. Results will be given shortly!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Results!*

Once again, thank you for entering the contest! yet another fun set of photos! The marks were based on the clarity of the photo, the originality and the horse/rider combination. Stunning photos everyone!
Onto the results.

The winner of this contest was, in 
1st- fourtwentyam


2nd -wesgirl


3rd- irydehorses4lyfe


4th- IheartPheobe



5th- JustDressageIt


6th-Dynamite


7th-Allison Finch


8th- blush


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Was this only for english?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Tasia said:


> Was this only for english?


Answer the same as the last time you asked this question.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

first, score! thanks so much!


----------

